# Friends with little daughters



## christinaland128 (Apr 25, 2014)

Very non tort related but I wanted to extend an invite for those of you with daughters or granddaughters who wear hair accessories. 

I'm the owner/creator of a little shop called CuTey CLipS! Www.facebook.com/cuteyclips
Www.etsy.com/shop/christinaland128

Since the Tort Forum is a special community to me, I want to give you a little discount if you should ever decide to order. So please message me prior to ordering to let me know you're


a Tort Forum member.

And YES, I have a turtle clip in shop, Squirt, from Finding Nemo!! No torts yet though, I better get on that or I have a feeling you senior members will give me a little grief!! 

Thanks all for being a great place to learn and grow.


----------

